
SOCO-covid: A powerful AI search portal for Covid-19 - snakeztc
https://app.soco.ai/main/covid-19
======
MrCoffee7
How do you scroll down on results pages when they go over 1 page? I do not see
any scrolling tools on the right hand side of the page?

